# Chips anyone???



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

:roll: Ok, yes I did, I potato chipped. The same way many others have. It went like this, "hun let's go to the petstore and look at litter boxes and cages, (been craving one of those fabulous FN's) for the rats." Little while later he says, "I read on your post that you were thinking of boy rats in the future, I wonder if I'd be ok holding one," (cause of the knuts) We walk over he says "look, this is a male store, I'm gonna hold one. You want to too" Duh! So we talked to the associate, who brought out a blue hooded dumbo for us, my husband held him, then passed him to me, the rat snuggled right down and started licking my hand,... I was done. He of course then got spooked by a passing dog and fear pooped on me. Omg, it smelled, worse then anything my lil babies have done, even for fear poop. I looked at my husband and he shook his head and said "but we have girls at home." Well, the poop made me curious about their diet and it was also apparent in spite of how friendly he was, that they were not handled in that store. (Petsmart, we have 4 within a 15 min drive) Yep, you guessed, bird seed. No lab blocks, just seed, could have been a hamster mix at one point, but I couldn't even see the pellets, all I could see were seeds, corn and sunflower seeds. The rat himself, showed signs of poor diet aside form the poo, he was very coarse, and his fur thin, and he smelled like pee. Well, we left without him, but I couldn't stop thinking about him. We went home and strait to the shower and washed the clothes we were wearing immediately to get rid of anything we might have picked up in the store. That was Sunday. This morning I told myself that If I went back there today and he was still there that I would take him home. Sooo, when I brought him home today, I gave him a bath first thing. The grime shlaffed off, and I scrubbed his tail with a toothbrush. It turned the water rusted brown. He seemed alright with the whole thing. Just walking on me he shredded me though. He needs his nails clipped and I am just not sure how to do that. I do not know how old he is, I am guessing 4 to 6 mos. They didn't know either. I sat with him for a while, after investigated me a bit he sat down and bruxed for 10 mins! So right now, he is in another room, as far from the girls as I can get him, and he will stay there for his quaranteen and until his neuter. We don't know when yet but I have found a vet that will do it for $75.00, who says they have done it before and do treat rats. He sure is a cutie :wink: oh and his name is Gullinbersti.


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

He has scratches on him where the other rats were picking on him too. On the good side the bath gave me a chance to look him over really good, and he doesn't have any signs of bugs or illness.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, that's so great!
i'm sure he's gorgeous and your girls will love him once he gets his neuter done. :wink:


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Jellybeanqueen


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Post a pic!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Scratches might also be a sign of mites. I like to treat all my new rats with a drop (or two if they are over 400 grams) of revolution just in case.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with Poppy - he probably has ectoparasites. Can you get some Revolution?

Also - properly quarantining isn't an option, it's a necessity. Having the new rat in another room just isn't going to cut it at all. Your original rats can still get SDA, Sendai, KRV. CARb, and more. The only thing you're protecting them from is probably the mites/lice the new boy more than likely has. Proper quaratine needs to be in a completely separate air space (ie. another house/apartment) for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

Night said:


> I agree with Poppy - he probably has ectoparasites. Can you get some Revolution?
> 
> Also - properly quarantining isn't an option, it's a necessity. Having the new rat in another room just isn't going to cut it at all. Your original rats can still get SDA, Sendai, KRV. CARb, and more. The only thing you're protecting them from is probably the mites/lice the new boy more than likely has. Proper quaratine needs to be in a completely separate air space (ie. another house/apartment) for at least 3 weeks.


what? i allways thought that you had to keep them in another room, and most ppl just kept them in seperate cages!(i havnt done this yet so dont worry)


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

A lot of people either don't know, or don't seem to care, about proper quarantine. Many rat viruses and diseases are air borne, so just another room (even with doors closed and every pre-caution possible taken) just doesn't do. The most common virus, SDA, which is found in many, many pet stores, can be viable on clothing for up to three hours. So even if you don't bring home any new ratties from a pet store (which is a terrible idea anyway), you can still bring home SDA.

Proper quarantine is 3-4 weeks in a separate house/apartment. If you bring them into your home where your resident rats are, and keep them in a different room, the only thing you're really preventing is ectoparasites such as mice, lice, and/or fleas. Everything else, they can catch from the new rats really easily. It doesn't matter how many rooms, shut doors, or full floors, are kept between the original rats and the new one(s), the air is the same and viruses/diseases can still be easily transferred.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Technically to prevent the spread of viruses the rats ought to be in completely separate airspaces (different house/apartment.) For some people this is impossible as they have no one else willing to look after the new rat. Therefore the next best option is to keep them in completely separate rooms, as far from each other as possible and wash your hands, change clothes, etc when going from rat to rat.

If you cannot quarentine at all you have to accept the risks that come with it.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

As Forensic said, if you can't quarantine properly, you must accept the risks. Viruses like SDA and Sendai can quickly become fatal, and are very, VERY expensive to care for (lots of vet visits, numerous antibiotics, sub-Q fluids, electrolytes, bronchodialators, blood tests, humidifiers, tons of cleaning).

Although many may disagree, I personally feel that if you can't quarantine properly (ie. in another home), you shouldn't bring in any new rats (or rodents in general). *Your first role as a pet owner is to keep your pets SAFE.*


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes Night, I have seen you all around the boards beating at people with your stick. PUT THE STICK DOWN! Most of here care or we wouldn't be here talking to other people about our rats. I'm not twit or a child. I am doing the best can. I'm pretty sure all my rats appreciate being with me instead of dead or withering in a pet store. I don't believe he has any type of parasite (I worked in a clinic as a volunteer for two summers, mostly cats and dogs tho, have seen many mites on strays - AND both scratches are already healed with no new ones,) however I would like to get some revolution for all of them as a precaution, but can not get it here without a vet, I will ask when we go if he will give it to them or not. Also, I live in an apartment as many do nowadays, and have no one else to watch them. I wash/shower/change my clothes after handling either set, and they are in separate rooms. That's the best I can do and it's good with me. If you don't like it I'm not interested in your oppressive opinion. My rats have healthy food, clean spacious cages, and lots of love. I think I'm an ok rat owner.

Now for anyone else who cares,.. it has only been a day but he is doing better already. His poo is normal colored now, tho he won't eat his lab blocks, only the suebees mix so far. When he first went to his bowl he sifted through it then looked at me like, "what is this for?" lol, I'm thinking of switching to cloth for bedding,(for others who do this, obviously you change it daily, but even then doesn't it smell or does it hold ok?) I saw on another post someone said astroturf, but I agree that that seems not so great since it can't absorb. Pics hopefully coming soon. ^ ^


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't "beat people" with my "stick." I didn't say anything mean or condescending, I simply gave some advice and information. I stated facts - go ahead and google proper rat quarantine. I never said you were a twit, or a child, nor did I treat you as so. 

You can look a rat over a hundred different ways, but only with a blood test will you know if they carry a virus of some sort. They can show no symptoms for days, or maybe even a week or two. The only safe way to make sure is to quarantine any new rodents in a completely separate air space for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Well Night this is the first we've "spoken" so I'd like to say hi so....

Hi.

To continue,
I would like to start by sayng you DO nit pick and that FACT is anoying. You SHOULD *PM* New2rats instead of WAISTING posting space on her post with your...._infomation_. You should do EVERYONE a favor and STOP posting all your _information_ and Pm it instead. That way you don't make yourself look like a nit picking a**hole to anyone and everyone on the forum that reads what you post. 

Kay? ^.^


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Yo.

Nope, not okay. Again, I didn't do anything wrong.

I post because other people may not know the information (simbakitten for example) and would do well knowing it also. I don't "nit-pick," I simply pick up on things and advise people. People can educate themselves with about .5 seconds of searching on Google, but they choose not to.

I don't care if I look like an a**hole. People can preceive me how they'd like - it's not my fault if they do so incorrectly because they're sensitive about constructive advice which they don't want to take. If people want to think I'm a b*tch or an a**hole because I'm giving advice on proper rat quarantine (oh me, oh my!), have at it.
_
(C'mon, guys, language... added by: Forensic)_


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

RatQueen said:


> Well Night this is the first we've "spoken" so I'd like to say hi so....
> 
> Hi.
> 
> ...


 8O first impressions....!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Guys... behave.



Please.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

You shouldn't spell the intire curse word.... some people here DON'T KNOW them (kids UNDER 12!!!) and I would imagine that their parent(s) would want to keep it that way.



Night said:


> If people want to think I'm a b*tch or an a**hole because I'm giving advice on proper rat quarantine (oh me, oh my!), have at it.


That's not nit picking?


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Night is absolutely correct. Quarantine is a requirement for the health of one's pet rats. This is a public forum and there is no need for Night to have to PM people. She has every right to be informing people of the dangers of not quarantining. She hasn't been rude, she has merely stated factual information on rat care. Education is what we're here for. 

More information on quarantine: http://www.petinfopackets.com/rats/rathealth.html#quarantine

As you can see there are plenty of things about the necessity of it out there including articles from rat clubs.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

im sorry i meant to write oooh, first impressions...!!

but seriiously children, there is no reason to cause conflict, we are all supposed to be one big happy family! (or whole fam damily as i like to call it) 

:arrow: :mrgreen: mr. green does not approve.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

RatQueen said:


> You shouldn't spell the intire curse word.... some people here DON'T KNOW them (kids UNDER 12!!!) and I would imagine that their parent(s) would want to keep it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt nit picking something you do when you have head lice (eeeeewwww)


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

.......yes....but it has been adpopted as a way of saying...... O.O ...... Why am I explaning that to you?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i really dont know, just one of those random questions i had that i know the answer to.....


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

You are starting to un-nerve me... :evil:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

yay!!!! i have a good sense of humor, but i usually just say what pops into my head, you cant do that on the computer.......


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Night, I like that you are honest with people. None of the things that you are saying are your opinions, they're considered fact.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Night said:


>


I must admit that is a funny smilecon.



Sparker said:


> Night, I like that you are honest with people. None of the things that you are saying are your opinions, they're considered fact.


I concur! She is honest but she does go about distributing her honest info in a....sometimes rude manner.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i think so to, i like honest people but after awhile it gets annoying (im not talking about night in general)


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Aka a completely emotionless, fact-giving manner.

It's not like I'm sitting here HOLY CRAP, I'M GOING TO YELL AT THESE PEOPLE A LOT TEEHEE I LOVE BEING RUDE.

If you think I'm being rude, accusatory, or condescending, trust me I'm not.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Guys, c'mon.

Let's bring this back on topic and quit bickering.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not bickering, I'm just being funny now.

P.S. - sent you a PM.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i dont think your rude, i think you're really honest (kinda like simon cowell) at school im really funny, so sometimes i make jokes at the wrong times and then im considered mean (not very often though)


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Haha, I'm the Simon Cowell of rat care information.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thats what i was thinking!


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Who?


----------



## g0tink87 (Aug 22, 2007)

yea so anyway...back to the original matter at hands. 

Goodluck with the new rat you "rescued" from the pet store.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

RatQueen said:


> Who?


the judge with the british accent on american idol, or britians got talent, and americas got talent (he also has really hairy arms)


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Ooooohhh!!! THAT Simon!

And yes good luck to the new baby! ^.^


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

did you figure it out from the shows or the hairy arms?


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Both. >.< ^.^

Btw you get my Pm?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

nope ill check it htough, you are talking to me right?


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

No! I was talking to the OTHER guy I've been posting back and forth with for the past HOUR....


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thought so, its other girl ratking


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

I know that! I said guy becuase it sounded better in that sentance. And WHO are you calling ratking....?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

the rat king


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes....and who is that...?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rat kings are evil and tend to take over other rats and force them to do their bidding.

C'mon guys, you have the other thread in the lounge and PM.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Oookaayyyy mom!.... LOL!!! ^.^

I kid. I kid!!! ^.^


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol:

Don't make me turn this car around!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

O.O I'm in your car!? KIDNAPPER!!!!! HELP!!! HEEEEELLLLLP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

......  Ummmm........ sooo how's the new baby rat doing? Got pics yet? ^.^


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

forensic, i didnt know you were a kidnapper!!!!! im telling! hows little rattatoolee doing (thats not how that word is spelt but thats how i say it)


----------

